

Project to easily generate image galleries - cookiecaper
http://github.com/sjuxax/autogallery

======
phaedrus
I actually have an immediate need for this - need to turn folders of robot
project pictures into web pages. Thanks for posting this.

(I know there are services like Flickr, but I set up my own server because I
would rather copy whole folders of project pictures onto a local hard drive
than wait for pictures to upload to an external site. But then I never got
around to writing my own gallery pages to display them, so this might get me
to finally put them up.)

------
cookiecaper
This is a little project I made some time ago. Just revised some of it today,
thought that some here may think it's cool.

